

Jon Stewart with Bassem Youssef in Egypt - mrwnmonm
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEO2Rd3sJbA
i know this have nothing to do with tech. but i love this community, and i thought you will like it
======
zw123456
I always think that when the comedians can speak, there is hope for us all.

